# Introducing Kodiak Series Wireless Trail Cams



## comanche18 (Jul 27, 2014)

Introducing Kodiak Series Wireless Trail Cams
We are proud to introduce our brand new Kodiak Series Wireless Trail Cameras with built-in Wifi functionality. These cameras are capable of generating their own local area network (LAN), allowing users to control and access the photos/videos on their camera from up to 200 feet away using their smartphone. Say goodbye to carrying bulky laptops into the field or having to make multiple trips between your camera and computer while fumbling through multiple SD cards. With Kodiak Series cameras, all you have to do is open our free app for iPhone and Android, and view, download, and even share your photos from your phone with just a few easy clicks. You can also control essential camera settings directly from the app, and see remaining battery life and SD card space. The best part is, none of this requires any kind of SIM cards, monthly fees, or wireless network signals.

It's worth mentioning that we've also taken just about every standard trail camera feature to the next level as well. Kodiak Series Cameras boast an incredible 12 megapixel image sensor, shoot 720p HD video with high-quality audio, utilize 40 invisible infrared LED lights, and include a 2" color LCD screen, just in case you want to view media on the camera instead of your smartphone. These are just a few of the industry leading features included with this camera, and they are available in Mossy Oak Break-Up Infinity, as well as standard black.

Please visit our website at http://www.kodiakcamera.com for more information. We are currently taking pre-orders for an early September 2014 release.

Pre-order today and use the coupon code KODIAKONE to receive $15 off your purchase for a limited time! http://www.kodiakcamera.com/kodiak-series-trail-camera/


----------



## Hun10-freak (Feb 18, 2013)

Do you need some honest testing? I am always testing new cameras out. I'll give a honest review on archery talk if interested?


----------



## slay (Jan 26, 2005)

A very striking similarity between that and the little acorn back pack.
What's the trigger time?
What is the delay between pictures?
Please post some sample night pictures (I'm sure the daytime ones are great)

I will be interested in seeing how well that wifi really works for the consumers.


----------



## slay (Jan 26, 2005)

Have you no sample pictures to show?
I am very interested in seeing what this camera can do.


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone have experience with this? Can you load to a laptop instead of eating memory on my phone? Also, how long would it take to download 10G of pics?


----------

